# bluewater update spur/ dumping grounds, Petronius, Horn Mountain



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

hey guys i just want to give a little water update. around the spur the water was blue-green yesterday. the more you go west the worse the water gets. its dirty green around the petronius and even around the horn mountain. a little bait around the rigs but no tunas, no other boats. a couple of small weedlines at the spur that produce some mahis.

go way out there or maybe work your way east that the only chance right now.



fergie


----------



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the true report!! I was planning to go sword fishing at the spur orstepsMon or Tue and that info helps out alot. Thanks!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Up date on water conditions @ 131 and beyond. Water color dirty green no life, no weeds but abunch of fresh water hydric plants. Gene


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Well gene I have to admit I had my hopes up when your son said you were heading out. I was hoping for a fish filled report but this has brought me back to reality. I still think I might do some swording this week regardless. 

Thanks for the reports guys


----------



## Lucky Dawg (Oct 6, 2007)

I spent the night at the Spur Friday. We did not have any bites. Sir Reel hooked up with a sword before we got there. It broke off at the boat. We trolled fora while in the morning. The water was OK, not great. There were plenty of scatterd weeds and some decent patches. We did not have any bites trolling so we picked up and went to the Ozak on the way home. Becuase of a storm it was extremely hard to stay on the wreck. We caught a short AJ and 1 king. Burned plenty of gas, had fun, but not any fish to show for it.


----------

